# HELP: Female guppies dieing rapidly



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

For some reason my female guppies are dieing rappedly. I lost 9 of them this week. I never had it that bad. My other fish is not affected. I have 30Gl established planted tank. In this tank I have assassin snails, amano shrimps, rumy nose tetras, neons, cherry barbs, plecos cory cutfish and mix of male and female guppies. I also had 2 female bettas in there but noticed havely ripped tales in my guppy males and after 2 of them died I removed my bettas. But females continue to die. I just lost two more today. I had parasites a coupe of months ago but issue was fixed. My guppies are from 3 sources. Some from BA, who has been in my tank for over 2 months, some from fellow GTArs. That I put in the tank two weeks ago. Some fish from GTAs use to live in their tanks for a wile until I got it and some still a jewelies. The dead fish did not look like damaged as well as sick with parasites as their stomach was not flat and their poo was fine as well. They wore eating fine but before the death they use to hide on the bottom and after swim strangely like a "drank" fish or lay on the side. I can not figure out what is hitting them and now my male to female ratio is not that good. On another hand a still catch baby guppies in the tank. And I don't think I can use the salt as I have snails and shrimps in the tank as well as amazon sword plant who will die if I use aquarium salt. Any suggestions or help is appreciated.


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you have a spare tank you can throw your guppies into? If you do, you can at least place them there with some salt and see if that'll help them.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

theeyrietrainer said:


> Do you have a spare tank you can throw your guppies into? If you do, you can at least place them there with some salt and see if that'll help them.


No I do not. Is this is only solution ? Why it affecting only female guppies ? What is it ? Also some of them pregnant, Would it damage them ?


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Suggestion re Seachem Polyguard*



ppaskova said:


> No I do not. Is this is only solution ? Why it affecting only female guppies ? What is it ? Also some of them pregnant, Would it damage them ?


I too keep a lot of guppies and had a similar problem about 3 months ago affecting adult guppies both sexes. I have hundreds and was losing dozens a day. I treated with Seachem Polyguard and the deaths stopped after 2 days
I continued the treatment as recommended for two weeks and have had
no further problems.

It did not harm any guppies including fry nor my catfish and algae eaters. I read and carefully followed the instructions on the tube and did not over or under medicate.

I'm still not sure what the problem was but I am sure Polyguard cured it. And as it is all all round medication being sure is not required. They also make Paraguard which I have as well but have not used yet.

I hope this is of some help.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

After I removed female bettas I only lost 2 of them (one male and one female) in more than a week


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

check out guppy reovirus. I had several years run of this problem. The girls would reach 6 months and would all die within a few days of each other. Sometimes they turned dark inside the bellies but others didn't. I thought I got rid of the problem but when i added a new male from Ba's a few years ago the problem started again. Apparently males carry the virus but only the females die from it. A friend just lost over 60 female guppies from it- they got to the 4-6 month mark and died one after the other.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

mousey said:


> check out guppy reovirus. I had several years run of this problem. The girls would reach 6 months and would all die within a few days of each other. Sometimes they turned dark inside the bellies but others didn't. I thought I got rid of the problem but when i added a new male from Ba's a few years ago the problem started again. Apparently males carry the virus but only the females die from it. A friend just lost over 60 female guppies from it- they got to the 4-6 month mark and died one after the other.


Thank you. So far I did not loose any for over a week. And I added more. But now I'm dealing with Ick outbreak in the tank


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

any updates?

Were you able to defeat the outbreak successfully?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Mlevi said:


> any updates?
> 
> Were you able to defeat the outbreak successfully?


Yes. no Ick anymore. But I lost couple of male guppies for no reason. No damage but before they died they wore hiding and wore very scared of something.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Guppies are weird like that. Am glad your tank survived


----------

